# Too Late



## AJohnson456 (May 21, 2009)

as i am very new to the website and a fresh fish into the world of an electrician i can see that i have totally missed the deadline for applying for the test. are there any other alternatives for applying....


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Send request for application for the next test.


----------



## AJohnson456 (May 21, 2009)

*best way to contact*

do i send the request to *IBEW Local Union 3* 
Mailing Address: 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale Ave. 4th Floor Flushing NY
11365

or

do i send the request via website, or phone


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

AJohnson456 said:


> as i am very new to the website and a fresh fish into the world of an electrician i can see that i have totally missed the deadline for applying for the test. are there any other alternatives for applying....


 
I hate to say this but there isn't gonna be another test for a few years. 3-4 years from now. they were taking applications in Oct 2004, and most recently in Nov 2008. Good luck though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

AJohnson456 said:


> as i am very new to the website and a fresh fish into the world of an electrician i can see that i have totally missed the deadline for applying for the test. are there any other alternatives for applying....


 
UM yeah get a job? Are all the want to be apprentices STUPID.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

brian john said:


> UM yeah get a job? Are all the want to be apprentices STUPID.


 
thats very rude of you. The guy asked a ?.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

AJohnson456 said:


> do i send the request to *IBEW Local Union 3*
> Mailing Address: 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale Ave. 4th Floor Flushing NY
> 11365
> 
> ...


IBEW Local 3
ATTN: Apprentice Department
158-11 Harry Van Arsdale Jr. Ave
Flushing NY 11365

And SopranoCapo is correct, the next test won't be for a while.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> IBEW Local 3
> ATTN: Apprentice Department
> 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale Jr. Ave
> Flushing NY 11365
> ...


but you never know I would check every month just give a call it does'nt hurt to call. But i'm gonna guess at the earliest would be 2011.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> UM yeah get a job? Are all the want to be apprentices STUPID.


 
Not all, just most.


----------



## AJohnson456 (May 21, 2009)

*thanks*

yea i have ben told that being that i missed the deadline for applying and testing by 3-4 months that it would be a while before the union opens up for applying and testing again...i have already sent out a request for an application so i guess now all i can do is wait and make inquiry calls from time to time...


By the way i am trying to get a job....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> thats very rude of you. The guy asked a ?.


 
And I answered his question.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

AJohnson456 said:


> yea i have ben told that being that i missed the deadline for applying and testing by 3-4 months that it would be a while before the union opens up for applying and testing again...i have already sent out a request for an application so i guess now all i can do is wait and make inquiry calls from time to time...
> 
> 
> By the way i am trying to get a job....


 
I am dead serious, have you thought about getting a JOB IN THE TRADE? With the union you might be an old man berfore you get in and delivering pizzas ain't going to teach you much but high speed driving.

If you want to be an electrician there is more than one way.


----------



## AJohnson456 (May 21, 2009)

Well Electrician work is something that im not to familar with other than Auto Electrical systems, i have tried in getting some type of work but i guess with the new rules anybody that is looking for work really wants only union people although i would really like the training in the field so by the time the union does come calling i am already ahead of the game, so unless somebody decideds to wanna be a friend and say come i'll teach you with is unlikely to happen i will have to wait for the union to call and be taught everything the old fashion way.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

AJohnson456 said:


> Well Electrician work is something that im not to familar with other than Auto Electrical systems, i have tried in getting some type of work but i guess with the new rules anybody that is looking for work really wants only union people although i would really like the training in the field so by the time the union does come calling i am already ahead of the game, so unless somebody decideds to wanna be a friend and say come i'll teach you with is unlikely to happen i will have to wait for the union to call and be taught everything the old fashion way.


you cannot tell me that there are no nonunion companies in new york, that is absurd. go nonunion, get a job.


----------



## AJohnson456 (May 21, 2009)

i know there are but i dont know any that is is willing to take on somebody whome they dont know and be willing to teach them the basics...if you do please point me in the directions


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

AJohnson456 said:


> i know there are but i dont know any that is is willing to take on somebody whome they dont know and be willing to teach them the basics...if you do please point me in the directions


first off, any electrical company will take some one green. there are not many people interested in this field. go to any nonunion electrical company, one with a web site at least, ask to fill out an application and to talk to someone afterwards. most non union large electrical companies are IEC involved. meaning there are apprenticeship programs available through that company at local technical schools and most offer tuition reimbursement. if ya fill an application out and the secretary says that there is no one around at the moment to talk to, then tell her you will wait till there is someone to talk to. show initiative, be stubborn to go anywhere, dont be rude though. go get lunch and come back there and eat, show them you want a job and you are not leaving till you get one.

write down questions like schooling. tell you would start as a laborer, i did, i am now a journeyman making 28 bucks an hour. you can do it. union guys are not going to tell you this, but i aint union either. so get out there!


----------



## Mikeomo (May 7, 2009)

AJohnson456 said:


> as i am very new to the website and a fresh fish into the world of an electrician i can see that i have totally missed the deadline for applying for the test. are there any other alternatives for applying....


Maybe check with a local community college or business association, there are other apprenticeship programs out there other than the union. Even if you can't get into an apprenticeship right now, at least start school and pay for yourself, it'll only be to your benefit once the economy starts to improve.

Think of it as two distinct pieces, on the job training and schooling. Try to get them both, but don't hold up one because of the other.


----------



## Mikeomo (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> UM yeah get a job? Are all the want to be apprentices STUPID.


All he did was ask a question, I know its been a while since you've been an apprentice, but nowadays when you first start doing research it appears that all apprenticeships are union apprenticeships. Then with research (which posting on a forum counts as research) you learn that there are many paths to choose from. Take it easy dude.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mikeomo said:


> All he did was ask a question, I know its been a while since you've been an apprentice, but nowadays when you first start doing research it appears that all apprenticeships are union apprenticeships. Then with research (which posting on a forum counts as research) you learn that there are many paths to choose from. Take it easy dude.


 
While Northeast and New York City in particular is a hot bed of union, the rest of the country is losing union members. SO I AM TOLD?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> While Northeast and New York City in particular is a hot bed of union, the rest of the country is losing union members. SO I AM TOLD?


Heard this on Boortz today!

http://www.heritage.org/Research/Labor/bg2775.cfm


----------



## Mikeomo (May 7, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Heard this on Boortz today!
> http://www.heritage.org/Research/Labor/bg2775.cfm


I'm not going to comment the politics of the article - that'll get as ugly as a union fight (and I've already had enough of those on here). However it is a very well done article and is worth a read, but it needs to be noted who published it and that it is a very biased article.

--I would also like to note that this thread has strayed a long way from AJohnson456 original issue.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Heard this on Boortz today!
> 
> http://www.heritage.org/Research/Labor/bg2775.cfm


It is from the Heritage Foundation, so I would expect a certain bias, but the truth is also there.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

AJohnson456 said:


> i know there are but i dont know any that is is willing to take on somebody whome they dont know and be willing to teach them the basics...if you do please point me in the directions


The IBEW Local 3 A-construction is not the only show in town, there is also the IBEW J division, the IBEW Auto Mechanics division (part of the J different apprenticeship) there's Elevator division, all of these have different apprenticeship programs so, call the desk and inquire about other apprenticeships that lead to a CAREER not just a job.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> i know there are but i dont know any that is is willing to take on somebody whome they dont know and be willing to teach them the basics...if you do please point me in the directions


Got balls? and brains?

Use them to secure a job in the industry.

Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday, I'd be hanging paper with every electrical shop (union and non-union within 20 miles of my house) if I were serious about getting a job. Union contractors like those who have some hustle (nobody is going to come tracking you down for a job, you have to SHOW THEM you want it) and may have something in the "other" catagory to help you get the your foot in the door. 

Life is a garden, and your standing in the middle of it, starving to death! Don't make me come and show you how to pick the fruits and veggies too.

For the record - I'm IBEW, and I don't want any deadbeats applying NYC, or anywhere else - things worth having, are worth going after.


----------



## kevgeez (Jun 2, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> first off, any electrical company will take some one green. *There are not many people interested in this field*. go to any nonunion electrical company, one with a web site at least, ask to fill out an application and to talk to someone afterwards. most non union large electrical companies are IEC involved. meaning there are apprenticeship programs available through that company at local technical schools and most offer tuition reimbursement. if ya fill an application out and the secretary says that there is no one around at the moment to talk to, then tell her you will wait till there is someone to talk to. show initiative, be stubborn to go anywhere, dont be rude though. go get lunch and come back there and eat, show them you want a job and you are not leaving till you get one.
> 
> write down questions like schooling. tell you would start as a laborer, i did, i am now a journeyman making 28 bucks an hour. you can do it. union guys are not going to tell you this, but i aint union either. so get out there!


Maybe because you're in Georgia that it seems that way?
Its a lot different in the big cities...and the thread-starter is a *New Yorker*.

I'm in philly and its hard enough...i cant imagine how tough it must be for that guy. 

btw thanks for the advice. I'm going to try it tomorrow morning.


----------



## kevgeez (Jun 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> I am dead serious. *With the union you might be an old man berfore you get in*


Yea thats actually quite a scary thing...
At a electricain apprentice volunteer thing for an election, Some of the Apprentices were OLD.
I apologize to all you in your 50s, but thats old to me.

Anyway, the one apprentice said he had been trying to get in for YEARS before they let him in.


----------



## J.J. (Apr 4, 2009)

kevgeez said:


> Yea thats actually quite a scary thing...
> At a electricain apprentice volunteer thing for an election, Some of the Apprentices were OLD.
> I apologize to all you in your 50s, but thats old to me.
> 
> Anyway, the one apprentice said he had been trying to get in for YEARS before they let him in.


I can relate. I'm 33 now and originally applied to Local 1 for an apprenticeship back in 2005. I just had my 2nd interview in April and I'm keeping my fingers crossed hoping that I get a call.

The media always is saying that there are so many unfilled jobs in the skilled trades & that these are jobs most Americans won't do. If that's the case then why is it so dang hard to get on as an apprentice?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

J.J. said:


> I can relate. I'm 33 now and originally applied to Local 1 for an apprenticeship back in 2005. I just had my 2nd interview in April and I'm keeping my fingers crossed hoping that I get a call.
> 
> The media always is saying that there are so many unfilled jobs in the skilled trades & that these are jobs most Americans won't do. If that's the case then why is it so dang hard to get on as an apprentice?


Because the media is lying. The only ones saying there aren't enough skilled tradesmen are the contractors who want every Tom, Richard & Harry, Jose, Muigel & Pancho fighting for jobs that will pay peanuts.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Because the media is lying. The only ones saying there aren't enough skilled tradesmen are the contractors who want every Tom, Richard & Harry, Jose, Muigel & Pancho fighting for jobs that will pay peanuts.


 
Once again you show how little you know and your total bias.

You have a glut of applications in you area so you assume that this is common nation wide, JUST NOT THE CASE.

Our local struggles to find and keep good applicants.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> Once again you show how little you know and your total bias.
> 
> You have a glut of applications in you area so you assume that this is common nation wide, JUST NOT THE CASE.
> 
> Our local struggles to find and keep good applicants.


How little I know? Here's how little I know - if you are "struggling" to find & keep good applicants, your local is probably paying chit, or it's gained the distinction of chew-em-up-and-spiit-em-out... this isn't a career it's a McJob. The "struggle" you're referring to is finding and keeping good applicants WHILE paying crap wages. 

As refrenced in another thread, the NYPD negotiated contract where the testing standards were lowered (some ex-felons actually qualified for the department, if non-violent) and the entry level salary was also lowered. They got what they paid for. Now realizing the stupidity of this, it's been rectified. 

Many computer firms ALSO claim there aren't enough programmers and code writers - it's because they do NOT want to pay anyone a living wage to make them millions with their applications, when they know if it becomes the common consensus that there really aren't enough they can get away with importing them at 1/3 the going salary.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> How little I know? Here's how little I know - if you are "struggling" to find & keep good applicants, your local is probably paying chit, or it's gained the distinction of chew-em-up-and-spiit-em-out... this isn't a career it's a McJob. The "struggle" you're referring to is finding and keeping good applicants WHILE paying crap wages.
> 
> As refrenced in another thread, the NYPD negotiated contract where the testing standards were lowered (some ex-felons actually qualified for the department, if non-violent) and the entry level salary was also lowered. They got what they paid for. Now realizing the stupidity of this, it's been rectified.
> 
> Many computer firms ALSO claim there aren't enough programmers and code writers - it's because they do NOT want to pay anyone a living wage to make them millions with their applications, when they know if it becomes the common consensus that there really aren't enough they can get away with importing them at 1/3 the going salary.


Once again you show how little you know and your total bias.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> Once again you show how little you know and your total bias.


I'll bet he knows how to spell "Warranties" correctly and he knows howto use the possessive apostrophe in the proper fashion! BillW.


----------

